
The Tide Is Turning (and Is It Ever) - toomuchtodo
https://cleantechnica.com/2020/06/18/the-tide-is-turning-and-is-it-ever/
======
toomuchtodo
Mods: Title is from the article. Update accordingly, it ain't great to be
honest.

Highlights:

> In the US, renewables are expected to see fifty times as much net capacity
> added in the next three years as nuclear and fossil fuels combined.

> This particular item was widely commented on in the media, as SDC releases
> often are. But the issue everyone covered was the fact that renewables
> accounted for 100% of installations in April [1]. It seems nearly nobody
> noticed the paragraph above.

> I was stunned by the idea that renewables would outpace fossil fuels plus
> nuclear by a factor of 50 over the next three years. In fact, I double-
> checked the data at FERC. It is true, as you can see for yourself in the
> Energy Infrastructure Update for April 2020 [2].

> Another thing, however, is that the news from the real world suggests that
> coal, in particular, is declining faster than FERC, or anyone else, could
> have expected. Every week, I seem to see two or three announcements of coal-
> burning power plants being closed ahead of schedule. These are retirements
> that FERC has not yet taken into account.

[1] [https://cleantechnica.com/2020/06/09/renewables-provide-
all-...](https://cleantechnica.com/2020/06/09/renewables-provide-all-new-us-
electricity-capacity-in-april-oil-companies-shedding-jobs-but-investment-
community-remains-oblivious/)

[2] [https://www.ferc.gov/legal/staff-reports/2020/apr-energy-
inf...](https://www.ferc.gov/legal/staff-reports/2020/apr-energy-
infrastructure.pdf)

